# Excision Excess Skin



## hpatzke (Sep 10, 2010)

My general surgeon performed a wide excision of an axilla lipoma with removal of excess skin.  He states " the lipoma was very large and deep, so I had to made a skin flap and I removed the lipoma in its entirety.  Since she had too much excess skin, I had to do a removal of excess skin."


I know how to code the lipoma excision, however excess skin removal is new to me.

Is this even seperately billable?  If so, can someone point me in the right direction.  I found CPT 15839- Excision, excessive skin and subcutaneous tissue (includes lipectomy); other area.  However, I am not sure if this would be the appropriate CPT.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## surgonc87 (Sep 16, 2010)

they will not pay in addition for 15830. Your best bet is to use a modifier 22 ( with supporting documentation) or just code from the 14000 series (with supporting documentation)

hope that helps
ms


----------



## mjewett (Sep 17, 2010)

Most carriers view excess skin removal as a cosmetic procedure, and not payable.


----------

